# Acer Aspire 7750G SSD einbauen



## Skurax (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich wollte euch was fragen bezüglich meines Laptops. Und zwar benutze ich ihn ausschließlich für Lan-Partys und für die Universität. 
Von der reinen CPU+GPU Leistung bin ich vollkommen zufrieden, nur habe ich das Problem das der Laptop sehr lange zum starten benötigt.
Jetzt ist halt die Frage ob ich die Festplatte einfach gegen eine SSD tauschen kann oder einfach noch eine SSD einbauen kann.
Benötigt werden Höchstens 120 GB an Speicher.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei dem Problem helfen und Dankeschön schon mal im vor raus
Hier ist mein Laptop, nur mit dem Unterschied dass mein Laptop 8 GB RAM hat. Acer Aspire 7750G-2454G50Mnkk 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Und das ist die SSD die ich mir vllt holen würde. 250GB Crucial MX200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC


----------



## flotus1 (2. Dezember 2015)

Laut diesem Test bei dem man das Gerät auch offen sieht hast du alle Möglichkeiten.
Es ist sowohl Platz für eine mSATA-SSD als auch für eine weitere 2.5" SSD wie du sie dir ausgesucht hast.


----------

